
Twitter Is Tracking Users’ Installed Apps for Ad Targeting - tshtf
http://blogs.wsj.com/cmo/2014/11/26/twitter-is-tracking-users-installed-apps-for-ad-targeting/
======
msoad
Add Twitter mobile to your home screen. For me, it's exactly the same
experience. Actually it's better! I don't get notifications about who to
follow or some person tweeted or retweeted something!

------
rodgerd
Joke's on their advertisers, since I can hardly be the only person who
routinely blocks promoted tweets.

~~~
ryanhuff
How?

~~~
rodgerd
Block the entity making the tweet. If you spam my timeline, I don't want to
see anything from your again, anyway.

------
37prime
I have “Limit Ad Tracking” turned on. Apparently it prevented Apps from
collecting the list of applications on my iOS Devices.

I also enable “Opt out of interest-based ads” on my Android Devices.

------
benwerd
At this point, I don't believe it's possible to be in favor of civil liberties
and work with contextual advertising.

------
mahouse
I can understand Android lets the app do that, because well, Android is
Android, but... iOS too?!

~~~
micampe
There is no explicit way on iOS to check what other apps are installed, but
they can check whether an URL scheme is supported, and from that you can infer
the app is installed (not guaranteed, many apps can register the same scheme).
If the app doesn't register a URL scheme I don't think there is a way to
detect it.

------
nemothekid
Not 100% sure, but I think the facebook App does something similar.

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
> Not 100% sure, but I think the facebook App does something similar.

from the article: "A Facebook spokesperson said it also collects that data to
help it tailor and target its ads. For example, the company might use it to
help an app developer target ads to users that have already downloaded that
developer’s other apps."

------
akilism
and its not even good. i see ad's for apps i have installed all the time.

